# stocking a stock pond



## Rooster1984 (Aug 9, 2014)

My pond has a few cats, and what appears to be a ton of brim but the fishing isnt that great. I know you can buy fish and have done so for other ponds in the past, but my question is, would i be able to fish other ponds and release the caught into my own? Would the shock kill them? On that note if i treated adult fish the same way we treat the young by putting them in plastic bags and sitting them in the water for an hour or so, then releasing, would shock still be a concern?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes it works, not too difficult. I don't know if it is legal where you are :dunno: Transporting parasites and invasive species is a concern. Of course there is also the question of whether or not the new species will thrive in the conditions in your pond.


----------



## Rooster1984 (Aug 9, 2014)

cowboyhermit said:


> Yes it works, not too difficult. I don't know if it is legal where you are :dunno: Transporting parasites and invasive species is a concern. Of course there is also the question of whether or not the new species will thrive in the conditions in your pond.


Legality isnt a concern. Parasites shouldn't be a problem considering the area,and pond conditions should be similar. Will test and confirm if it was a success or not at later date.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

only stock fish indigenous to your region make sure your tank is 
deep enough to have a thermocline otherwise heat or cold will 
kill them off an extension agent can guide you to whomever 
in your state can supply you with fingerings many colleges and 
fisheries are by tax or government association mandated to as a free 
or at cost service.

Remember that you do not own your water it is at the digression
of the federal and state government if a fire company needs the water 
they can suck it dry in a state or national emergency it can be used
even if you built it bought the water and paid to stock it.
So don't spend your children's college fund on it.


----------



## Rooster1984 (Aug 9, 2014)

nightwing said:


> only stock fish indigenous to your region make sure your tank is
> deep enough to have a thermocline otherwise heat or cold will
> kill them off an extension agent can guide you to whomever
> in your state can supply you with fingerings many colleges and
> ...


No sir, im a free man, i own my water.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Rooster1984 said:


> No sir, im a free man, i own my water.


Read up on FEMA's authority over any supplies food propane water 
And a fire chief's authority and if you still think your impenetrable 
look up the powers and authority of state game warden.

Free, if you pay land taxes seems to me your a renter on state property.
to test the theory don't pay your taxes for a few years.


----------

